# Tight Anal Spincture



## thintz (Apr 12, 2011)

Told I have IBS, but digestion is great/ fine. NO bowel troubles in the day, but THE MORNINGS are tough. I KNOW my anal opening is tight as a drum. I have 2 bowel movements in the morning, but at the end...still feed need to go.

I have learned to insert a sappository after my morning bowels are finished. I do not go to the restroom after. It just makes ALL SYMPTOMS go away instantly the rest of the day. I know it is my anal opening...all else is fine.

Any treatments anyone know for this/information, experiences, etc?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Probably the first step is find a GI doctor that will do some pelvic floor testing so they can see which problem it may be. Do you strain a lot for each BM? That is usually a sign you can't relax the sphincter properly.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

an anus that tightens rather than relaxes during a bm --called paradoxical puborectalis contraction or anismus--also pelvic floor dysfunction--can sometimes be successfully treated by a special type of biofeedback and physical therapy designed to teach you how to relax those muscles. a gastro doc can test for and diagnose this.

here's one link explaining this: and there are many others.

http://ibs.about.com/od/causesofibs/a/What-Is-Pelvic-Floor-Dysfunction.htm

good luck. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

thintz said:


> Told I have IBS, but digestion is great/ fine. NO bowel troubles in the day, but THE MORNINGS are tough. I KNOW my anal opening is tight as a drum. I have 2 bowel movements in the morning, but at the end...still feed need to go.
> 
> I have learned to insert a sappository after my morning bowels are finished. I do not go to the restroom after. It just makes ALL SYMPTOMS go away instantly the rest of the day. I know it is my anal opening...all else is fine.
> 
> Any treatments anyone know for this/information, experiences, etc?


Me too, well usually


----------

